# Black Widow



## miniature sun (May 1, 2005)

Here's my take on the Moebius Black Widow...

A pretty easy build with no major issues. I reshaped the left foot slightly as it appears she has been given two right feet by the sculptor....the bootstraps are in the correct place but the foot definitely looks like it's pointing in the wrong direction....

The face sculpt is pretty good although I think my painting makes her look more like Susan Sarandon than Scarlett Johansson.

My only critisism would be the lack of a name plate for the base and the lack of any Avengers decals for the shoulder patches.

This first one was taken with a flash which has washed out the hair a little and makes everything appear too shiny although it does highlight the drybrushing on the tunic....










The rest were taken without flash....I'll get some better ones when I've finished painting the base....


----------



## MonsterModelMan (Dec 20, 2000)

miniature sun said:


> Here's my take on the Moebius Black Widow...


Great job! Well Done!
I think that you captured the look of Scarlett Johansson in this picture real well! The sculpt looks pretty close on her facial features especially around her eyes and mouth IMHO!

MMM:thumbsup:


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Nice! She just needs darker eyelashes.


----------



## miniature sun (May 1, 2005)

I agree John....I need to do a little more work around the eyes.


----------



## armymedic80 (Aug 11, 2010)

The back side of this particular model by Moebius is the best part of it. :thumbsup:


----------



## Xenodyssey (Aug 27, 2008)

I agree, she does need eyeliner. Darn nice work on the suit though. Her hair came out well, too.


----------



## miniature sun (May 1, 2005)

Added the base...still got to do the eyeliner


----------



## Tiberious (Nov 20, 2001)

Very nicely done! Now to carefully word this next (don't want you taking this as an overall negative, it's not) but it appears that her hair is a bit dull. If you're going for the movie look I think a little more sheen and vibrancy in her hair might be in order.

I love your work (especially those Vipers you did a while back) and hesitated quite a while before posting this. 

Tib


----------



## rkoenn (Dec 18, 2007)

Nice build and great detailing and painting. It does bear a good resemblance to Scarlett I must admit. I'm not sure if this one will be on my list to get or not, it's a very plain pose and while it is a nice looking model without some other Avenger figures nearby it is definitely plain.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

The sculptor definitely got the reverse angle correct.


----------



## liskorea317 (Mar 27, 2009)

John P said:


> The sculptor definitely got the reverse angle correct.


Yeah! Thats why the wife doesn't want me to get this model!


----------



## miniature sun (May 1, 2005)

Tiberious said:


> Very nicely done! Now to carefully word this next (don't want you taking this as an overall negative, it's not) but it appears that her hair is a bit dull. If you're going for the movie look I think a little more sheen and vibrancy in her hair might be in order.
> 
> I love your work (especially those Vipers you did a while back) and hesitated quite a while before posting this.
> 
> Tib


I know what you mean about the hair. I did experiment with a lighter, brighter shade but it looked too cartoony.
It does actually look better in reality than in the photographs and I can live with it....I definitely prefer hardware to figure painting.


----------



## armymedic80 (Aug 11, 2010)

I hope that somebody produces an aftermarket name plate for this model because it's really lacking 1 from that huge base.


----------



## miniature sun (May 1, 2005)

armymedic80 said:


> I hope that somebody produces an aftermarket name plate for this model because it's really lacking 1 from that huge base.


I couldn't agree more...it has to be something to do with the licensing I guess.
The base is pretty ordinary too...be nice to have a little more detail to break up the monotony of the tiles.


----------



## Tiberious (Nov 20, 2001)

I'm at a loss to suggest anything to bring out the right sheen/color either, in my earlier days I experimented with nail polish for a similar look, but the success was mixed (at best.)

As for the stand, maybe an Avengers 'A' on the tiles....I dunno, you guys are dead on, it needs a nameplate at least.

Tib


----------



## Fozzie (May 25, 2009)

This is the Black Widow! There should be a pile of unconscious security guards on the base...


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

I made a smaller, more interesting base from a piece of kitchen floor tile:
http://www.inpayne.com/models/blackwidow.html


----------



## Jafo (Apr 22, 2005)

looks good


----------

